# GM Awards to Industry



## viscount17 (Jan 19, 2009)

Spending more of GM HQ's money,

On the back of the user equipment reviews, both forum and reader, should there be a GM Award for Excellence?

Not so much on the basis of 'I've got SC2.5 and I love it' (which I do) but more on the basis of the across the board excellence of service that GoKart has shown.

(I neither have a GoKart, nor have any stake in the company.)


----------



## MikeH (Jan 19, 2009)

viscount

we are looking at introducing an awards issue later in the year and we'd certainly be looking for forum input on nominations/voting


----------



## SammmeBee (Jan 19, 2009)

Best Golf Magazine.......Golf World.....!!!


----------



## SammmeBee (Jan 19, 2009)

Best Golf Magazine.......Golf World.....!!!
		
Click to expand...

Just kidding before I get booted off!!  Obviously is Golf Monthly which is best by far.....


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Jan 19, 2009)

I have to say reading the reports on Go Kart they seem a shoehorn (as our US friends would say) for customer service. Should make an interesting spread and bound to cause a few disputes on here


----------



## SammmeBee (Jan 19, 2009)

Shoo-in Homer......


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Jan 19, 2009)

Not according to the guys on NASN during the ice hockey.


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Jan 19, 2009)

But I don't trust Yank commentators and to be fair your version sounds familiar anyway.


----------



## SammmeBee (Jan 19, 2009)

I know Amercians are stoopid and have invented both phrases, which makes it more confusing....

Shoo-in (from too many pub quizes) is from fixed horse races, as in it's a shoo-in, from when animals were shooed into pens...

Shoehorn (from wiki) has 'come to mean the act of coercing or pressuring an individual into a situation which does not leave enough room, either literally or figuratively' ie when the defenders show the attacker one way, which is the only way he can go and where they want him to go....


----------



## USER1999 (Jan 21, 2009)

Although I am as pedantic as the next man, this is boring even me.

Honours even, I'm out.


----------



## SammmeBee (Jan 23, 2009)

Although I am as pedantic as the next man, this is boring even me.

Honours even, I'm out.
		
Click to expand...

Or as our fat, plaid trouser wearing friends would say 'Honors even'....


----------

